# Cruise control in Sentra



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

I am just curious.When did Nissan start making cruise control in Sentra?I am very sure that B13 XE trim level already have cruise control.Do they make cruise control in earlier models like B11,B12?
Is that already a standard in B14,B15 Sentra(all Sentra come with a cruise control),or it still matters with trim level?There should be no E trim level anymore for B14,please correct me if I am wrong.
And how does the cruise control work?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I believe there is an E for the b14's, I think it is pretty rare though.

My b14 GXE does have cruise.


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> I believe there is an E for the b14's, I think it is pretty rare though.
> 
> My b14 GXE does have cruise.


really?I have never seen a B14 E Sentra though...
I know that trim level except E class have cruise control,but just I don't know when Nissan started making it.


----------

